# Plakate und Postkartenformat !



## subzero (4. April 2004)

Huhu Leude, einen wunder schönen guten Morgen!
Also ich wurde dazu auserkohren die Essener "School is Out" Plakate zu machen, bräuchte eigentlich nur einige Hinweise zur Qualität der Bilder die ich erstellen möchte!
Es soll DIN A3 und das Postkartenformat gemacht werden, Frage:

Wieviel DPI? (300?!)

Gibt es Wichtiges was ich bei Werkzeugspitzen beachten sollte? Das sie nich zu weich sind und die Enden beim Druck komisch aussehen könnten?

Wenn ich ein Plakat erstellt habe, kann ich es auf das Postkartenformat einfach verkleinern oder gibts dann da Probleme?

Danke

Bin auch offen für jede Form von Tipps!
Danke...


----------



## Consti (4. April 2004)

Also ich würd es lieber zu Gross machen, als zu Klein.

Am besten du nimmst - wie schon von dir erkannt - 300 DPI. Das reicht in den Meisten fällen voll aus - vor allem, weil es ja "nur" DinA3 werden soll.

Wenn du auf Postkartengrösse verkleinerst, gibts meiner Meinung nach keine Verlust - im Gegensatz zu Vergrösserungen. Du musst dir halt nur bewusst sein, dass alles kleiner wird uns so eventuell kleine Details nicht mehr so gut zu erkennen sind, jedoch Pixelig sollte es bei Verkleinerungen nicht werden!

Was die Brushes etc. angeht kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, aber meines Wissens nach kannst du da ganz beliebig verwenden. Wenn die Druckeri das gescheit druckt, sollte es auch nicht verwaschen / ... wirken!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. April 2004)

Hi,

auch beim Verkleinern von Bildern entstehen zwangsläufig Verluste.
Verluste in den Details, wie Consti schon geschrieben hat. Diese
Verluste kann man minimieren, wenn man nicht auf einen Schlag
kleiner rechnet, sondern schrittweise verkleinert. Dabei sollte man
die Kantenlängen bei jedem Schritt maximal halbieren.
Nach einem Verkleinerungsschritt dann sowohl Schärfe, als auch
Tonwertkorrektur maßvoll nachjustieren. Besonders verlustfrei geht
das, wenn du für all diese Schritte dein Ausgangsbild vorübergehend
auf 16bit/Kanal umstellst, da so deutlich mehr "Dynamik" mitgenommen
wird bis du zum Endresultat kommst.
Erst das fertig korrigierte Endformat dann wieder auf 8bit/Kanal zurückstellen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## subzero (4. April 2004)

Ahh, das ist schonmal gut!
Eine andere Frage ist aber auch noch - da dort Rock und Grunge Bands kommen wollen und ich das ganze auch estwas in diesem Stil machen möchte, wollte ich mit Brushes arbeiten - Problem hierbei ist: de Brushes sind relativ klein wenn man sich ein DIN A3 Bild bei 300 DPI anschaut...

Mhm, wie kann man das kompensieren? Einfache vergrößerung der Brushes führt wieder zu so einer unschönen Verpixelung.


----------

